# My E-caller home built



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok first off I am a do it yourselfer but, I do not hunt snows, would like to but i dont have a couple grand laying around for deekes. So why did I build a E caller? For fun really and I may try it on yotes. I do have some snow deekes but only like 170. 100 of them are rags that my friend has and the other 70 we went halves on and they are sillo socks with the 3d active heads which were really cheap so i couldnt not buy them. I really dont have the extra dough for a few more hundred sillos and I havnt had any success over rags. but enough with the delay here she is, I am running a 2 channel 200 watt boss riot amp. The amp has plenty of power and then some to run the 50 watt pyle power horns. I plugged both of them into the same channel and it still had enough power to over power them. Im not sure if it would make a difference having four Power horns hooked up to the amp I only have the two. The battery is a 12v out of a kids car like a princess power wheels the case I got for christmas and I think is a pistol case.


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet. Just a heads up tho, you may want to poke a couple holes in your box there to let your amp breath a little bit. Normally its not a problem but having your amp surrounded by that foam may lead to some overheating issues. Maybe just a couple holes with caps that you can plug the holes with if its wet out.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Looks good! I would look for ponds the birds are using and just use the silosock 3d headed decoys you have. Make sure you stick it out and hunt the last half hour after sunset. If the birds are using the pond they should be dumping right in. :beer:


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah we had a bunch working us last week but none came down low enough. I think I may buy some green bay decoys and home depot has 3x3 sheets of white coroplast


----------

